# My 80G community



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

This is my 80 which is about to be upgraded to a 110 tall badboy In 24 hrs with new 3D rock background ( Thanks to Patrick from Gills N Fins) with the same fish these are mostly peacock and Malawi with 3 Tiger Crays in the hole on the left living with 5 large clown loaches pics to come of the new tank setup


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice set up,the 3D background made the big difference..good job


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW, that looks like a beauty! Can't imagine the new one coming!


----------

